# 6 centimeters dialated for how long



## massoma8489

I'm hoping other women can share their stories of how long they were 6 cm dilated before they went into labor. I've been like that for about 4 days now. I just need to know how long this is likely to last. 
36 weeks


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv never heard of anyone being 6cm and not in labour!


----------



## mdjoy

The only time I was 6 cm dilated I was already in the hospital in active labor..over 5 cm your pretty much in active labor. Are you doing a home birth? With my last son I was induced but I was stuck at 4 cm and my dr started to get concerned he would go into distress or if he was too big. Turned out all I needed was an epidural to relax me and I fully dilated within the next 2 hours. But honestly I would consult with a dr and not walk around at 6 cm for very long as there may be a reason your body is not dilating


----------



## massoma8489

I had contractions every 4 mints and once the checked me I found out I was 5 after 7 hours I dialated to 6 then everything just stopped there wasn't any contraction they gave me morfien to take the pain away but not only did it take the pain away I wasn't dilating any more and contractions were getting apart but wat I think is that it has to do with my weekly progstran shot that I take every week it was supposed to help my uterus not contract early becuz I have a history of 19 week +3 miscarriage and after that a premature baby at 34 weeks so during this pregnancy they started giving me the shot at around 16 weeks and last Friday was my last shot


----------



## massoma8489

mdjoy said:


> The only time I was 6 cm dilated I was already in the hospital in active labor..over 5 cm your pretty much in active labor. Are you doing a home birth? With my last son I was induced but I was stuck at 4 cm and my dr started to get concerned he would go into distress or if he was too big. Turned out all I needed was an epidural to relax me and I fully dilated within the next 2 hours. But honestly I would consult with a dr and not walk around at 6 cm for very long as there may be a reason your body is not dilating

No I'm not doing a home birth but I asked if I could do bed rest at home becuz I already have got my time in the hospital for a couple of months during my last prenecy and it wasn't nice I hated it


----------



## mdjoy

Are you in the hosp? I would go into the hospital and be monitored to be sure all is ok. I never heard of them letting you go for too long being that dilated, you may need to be hooked up to petocin. With my oldest I went in at 5 cm and my labor stopped. She only gave me 2 hours for it to start back up on its own. I walked them halls like crazy but nothing and had to get the petocin to get labor started back up


----------



## massoma8489

No mdjoy she said I'm not yet full term so they can't do anything to stop or help labor come


----------



## laila 44

Wth? 4 cm needs hospital admittance as its considered active labor. I've never heard of someone being 6cm and not in labor ?


----------



## mdjoy

massoma8489 said:


> mdjoy said:
> 
> 
> The only time I was 6 cm dilated I was already in the hospital in active labor..over 5 cm your pretty much in active labor. Are you doing a home birth? With my last son I was induced but I was stuck at 4 cm and my dr started to get concerned he would go into distress or if he was too big. Turned out all I needed was an epidural to relax me and I fully dilated within the next 2 hours. But honestly I would consult with a dr and not walk around at 6 cm for very long as there may be a reason your body is not dilating
> 
> No I'm not doing a home birth but I asked if I could do bed rest at home becuz I already have got my time in the hospital for a couple of months during my last prenecy and it wasn't nice I hated itClick to expand...

Ohhhh ok. Yea my 1st was an awful labor, first she had me go in 3 times to put some gel behind my cervix so it can soften and efface :growlmad: ouch! Finally the 3 rd time it worked and got stuff started, went into labor on my own and it decided to stop at 5 cm! So she broke my water and that didn't help finally she just hooked me up...but, that may be because she broke my waters. Maybe its ok if your water didn't break yet? I would just keep an eye on it and how long it is taking for the contractions, if its more than a few hours I would call and see what they say. Lol, I would be scared it would start up and I would fully dilate before I could get there! My friend was 3 cm and when she started active labor it only took her 2 hours to have him! 6 is pretty far along so if you start getting racked with contractions sometimes those last few cm's can go really quick!


----------



## Duejan2012

i never knew that they would let you walk around 6 cm. I mean just breaking your water could have gotton things going better. Even if you are just 36 weeks. I think it better than walking around 6 cm where risk of infection still can happen. My mom walked around 4cm for about 3 weeks and they induced her because labor didnt start


----------



## mdjoy

massoma8489 said:


> No mdjoy she said I'm not yet full term so they can't do anything to stop or help labor come

Oh wow! Really! Well that stinks! I mean 6 cm.. they are going to let you walk around like that! What if you go into active labor and you dilate quick!!!??? I would be so scared to poop! Lol, sounds silly I know:haha:.. but all I can think is those stories you hear about ladies who didn't know they were in labor or who had very quick births and baby's were born in the oddest places :dohh:


----------



## massoma8489

In order for someone to be in labor u have to have patterned contractions which I don't now I had then on Saturday morning at 3 am and stayed home to wait for it to go away then at around seven they continued to every 4 mint I went in they said I was 5 and the gave me pain med helped a little but then I was check couple hours after and I was 6 cm then later that day the contractions went away and I was checked and I was still 6 cm so then I asked if I could do the bed rest at home


----------



## laila 44

I don't know about that. I'm surprised the hospital let you leave? I would think they either would start pitocin at 6cm or break your water to get things going but I never heard of them letting someone walk around at 6cm dilated. You run risk of infection and having baby very quickly at home if labor starts up again. I would honestly go back to the hospital.


----------



## massoma8489

Duejan2012 said:


> i never knew that they would let you walk around 6 cm. I mean just breaking your water could have gotton things going better. Even if you are just 36 weeks. I think it better than walking around 6 cm where risk of infection still can happen. My mom walked around 4cm for about 3 weeks and they induced her because labor didnt start

Well not really walk around I'm supposed to be on bed rest at home and as for the infection my water isn't broken yet I'm just dialated but I was induced during my last baby I had at 34 weeks just incase I get a infection I was at 32 weeks when my water broke and I was at 6 cm also but becuz my water was broken I had to be induce at 34 weeks


----------



## craftymama

Ohhhh wow hon... :hugs::hugs: I was miserable being 4 cm for 2 weeks, let alone 6 cm.. I felt like baby was going to just fall out on me! I feel for you. That said, I'm very surprised they sent you home with you being 6cm. I was 36 1/2 and at 6 cm my labor stalled with my son, but doctor said she was not comfortable sending me home at that late of a stage. I had been in labor since 29 weeks. She pushed it along for me. I can see why they don't want to push it along, but are you close to the hospital if you do go into labor again? It could go very fast from here on out.. Not saying it WILL, just that it COULD. A friend of mine went from 6 to 10 in maybe 30 minutes. I hope all goes well for you and that you get relief soon!


----------



## Duejan2012

its just soo weird epecially here in the states. I know that if you are anything past 4 they will keep you. And they will only let you walk around 4 for so long before they induce you. Are you on bed rest until 37 weeks when your considered full term? Im sorry hun that must be awful. I hope things do get started for you soon though xx


----------



## massoma8489

craftymama said:


> Ohhhh wow hon... :hugs::hugs: I was miserable being 4 cm for 2 weeks, let alone 6 cm.. I felt like baby was going to just fall out on me! I feel for you. That said, I'm very surprised they sent you home with you being 6cm. I was 36 1/2 and at 6 cm my labor stalled with my son, but doctor said she was not comfortable sending me home at that late of a stage. I had been in labor since 29 weeks. She pushed it along for me. I can see why they don't want to push it along, but are you close to the hospital if you do go into labor again? It could go very fast from here on out.. Not saying it WILL, just that it COULD. A friend of mine went from 6 to 10 in maybe 30 minutes. I hope all goes well for you and that you get relief soon!

Thanks but just stressing out a little I feel like I'm lost on when I'm going to give birth it could happen today tomro in two weeks just don't know


----------



## massoma8489

Duejan2012 said:


> its just soo weird epecially here in the states. I know that if you are anything past 4 they will keep you. And they will only let you walk around 4 for so long before they induce you. Are you on bed rest until 37 weeks when your considered full term? Im sorry hun that must be awful. I hope things do get started for you soon though xx

Yes until 37 weeks


----------



## massoma8489

Duejan2012 said:


> its just soo weird epecially here in the states. I know that if you are anything past 4 they will keep you. And they will only let you walk around 4 for so long before they induce you. Are you on bed rest until 37 weeks when your considered full term? Im sorry hun that must be awful. I hope things do get started for you soon though xx

I hope so to I'm trired of playing a guessing game I'm so scared to do anything


----------



## craftymama

massoma8489 said:


> craftymama said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh wow hon... :hugs::hugs: I was miserable being 4 cm for 2 weeks, let alone 6 cm.. I felt like baby was going to just fall out on me! I feel for you. That said, I'm very surprised they sent you home with you being 6cm. I was 36 1/2 and at 6 cm my labor stalled with my son, but doctor said she was not comfortable sending me home at that late of a stage. I had been in labor since 29 weeks. She pushed it along for me. I can see why they don't want to push it along, but are you close to the hospital if you do go into labor again? It could go very fast from here on out.. Not saying it WILL, just that it COULD. A friend of mine went from 6 to 10 in maybe 30 minutes. I hope all goes well for you and that you get relief soon!
> 
> Thanks but just stressing out a little I feel like I'm lost on when I'm going to give birth it could happen today tomro in two weeks just don't knowClick to expand...

I can only imagine! It's a hard line to be stuck on. You want baby to stay put as long as possible, but at the same time that is NOT a stage that would be comfortable to sit in for long. I can't imagine you'd last 2 weeks, but hey babies definitely have a mind of their own when it comes to labor! They come when they say it's time!


----------



## bamboo10

My friend went into labor at 36.5 weeks and dilated to 6cm and then labor totally stopped so her midwife sent her home. She waited another 2 weeks for labor to start again in earnest and when it did, it was quick. 2 hours and 2 pushes. 

So yeah, it does happen, and if your water isn't broken, some caregivers will let it start up again by itself.


----------



## massoma8489

craftymama said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craftymama said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh wow hon... :hugs::hugs: I was miserable being 4 cm for 2 weeks, let alone 6 cm.. I felt like baby was going to just fall out on me! I feel for you. That said, I'm very surprised they sent you home with you being 6cm. I was 36 1/2 and at 6 cm my labor stalled with my son, but doctor said she was not comfortable sending me home at that late of a stage. I had been in labor since 29 weeks. She pushed it along for me. I can see why they don't want to push it along, but are you close to the hospital if you do go into labor again? It could go very fast from here on out.. Not saying it WILL, just that it COULD. A friend of mine went from 6 to 10 in maybe 30 minutes. I hope all goes well for you and that you get relief soon!
> 
> Thanks but just stressing out a little I feel like I'm lost on when I'm going to give birth it could happen today tomro in two weeks just don't knowClick to expand...
> 
> I can only imagine! It's a hard line to be stuck on. You want baby to stay put as long as possible, but at the same time that is NOT a stage that would be comfortable to sit in for long. I can't imagine you'd last 2 weeks, but hey babies definitely have a mind of their own when it comes to labor! They come when they say it's time!Click to expand...

 Ur so rit my last baby I had was playing the same game but it was harder she started from 1 cm at 18 weeks then 4 cm at 20 ish weeks then 6 cm with broken water but then I ened up making it to 34 weeks I was induce I could have mad it further if my water wasn't broken but being that my water was broken I had to be induced


----------



## massoma8489

But with her I had to stay months in the hospital that why I refused this time to stay in the hospital I had enough with my last baby I do not miss a bit of it


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Anytime you're 4cm you're supposed to stay in the hospital and they will give you pitocin to get things started. If you only got to like, 5-6cm and it stopped, they would break your waters and that's when the contractions should really get strong. I can't believe you're able to walk around like that. I know you're not really walking around, just on bedrest, but still. I'm sure you feel some type of pain, no? My goodness, I would go back to the hospital. Even though you don't want to, I really doubt you'll have to be there that long without anything going on. I would assume they would give you something to kickstart your contractions. 6cm...that's scary.


----------



## nullaby

Sounds like your body likes to do this lol! I would just put your feet up, relax at home with your daughter and expect to go within the next week or 2 :) I get the weekly progesterone shots too and I remember the Dr saying it takes about 8-10 days for it to be out of your system and thats when labor might start.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

If your baby is in no danger and your water has not been broken..then being dilated even to 6 cm is no cause for alarm. Yes, most hospitals will break your water, give you pitocin, etc., but it's not necessary as long as baby is not in distressed. How long you can sit at 6cm and not go into labor...I honestly don't know. But if your doctors are not concerned and you are being monitored then that's a good sign ;)

Not that long ago, there was a woman that was sitting at 8cm at 41+ weeks..she had her whole birthing crew at her home and then she just stopped progressing so everyone went home. It wasn't until 5 days later that she went back into labor and had her baby.


----------



## TMonster

My mother was 6 centimeters dilated her entire last month with her second to last pregnancy. Her water never broke either. When she finally started having contractions everything happened very quickly.


----------



## MrsGreen

I was dilated 1cm at 29 weeks, then 2cm at 38ish, 3cm and 40 weeks. My doctor would joke that she wouldnt see me again for an appointment because she thought I would go any day for weeks. Like the other gals said, if you water is intact, youre fine :) I wont put money on it, but I bet with baby no. 2 ill end up like this or something like it. I have a irritable uterus and cervix funneling while pregnant so we will see what happens. Good luck :)


----------



## massoma8489

Thanks everyone I gess I'm just Gona have to wait and see on wat happenes


----------



## PregnantKitty

massoma8489 said:


> Thanks everyone I gess I'm just Gona have to wait and see on wat happenes

Hey girl. I'm from MI, too. Just wanted to send some love. However, not to worry you, but my OB said to me during my labor with my previous pregnancy that anything after 4cm is considered active labor. I'm really surprised they sent you home. If your waters break at home, with as far as you are along, you could have the baby very quickly. Granted, you can always elect to go home and labor there so long as your waters haven't broke, but that doesn't always make it the best choice. It's up to you, but tbh if i were you i would go back to the hospital. It's always best to be safe, rather than sorry. 

Either way, keep us posted. 36 weeks is fine to have a baby. It's not ideal, but it's not far off from full term. I hope you're holding your wee one soon and feeling better. 

:hugs:


----------



## angelandbump

It's only classed as active labour if you are 4cm and contracting too... If your body isn't contracting then technically your not labouring. As the OP said, she is 36 weeks, still has her waters intact which means there is no risk of infection and baby is okay there for she won't be induced as baby is still technically classed as early. It is more of an annoyance than anything. 
Most hospitals have different policies and I completely understand why they are leaving you... The longer baby cooks and is happy, the better. If the hospital notice any changes to you or the baby, I'm sure they will act and no doubt that will be keeping a close eye on you x


----------



## massoma8489

angelandbump said:


> It's only classed as active labour if you are 4cm and contracting too... If your body isn't contracting then technically your not labouring. As the OP said, she is 36 weeks, still has her waters intact which means there is no risk of infection and baby is okay there for she won't be induced as baby is still technically classed as early. It is more of an annoyance than anything.
> Most hospitals have different policies and I completely understand why they are leaving you... The longer baby cooks and is happy, the better. If the hospital notice any changes to you or the baby, I'm sure they will act and no doubt that will be keeping a close eye on you x

Thank you that is wat I'm trying to explain to everyone on my case


----------



## massoma8489

PregnantKitty said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I gess I'm just Gona have to wait and see on wat happenes
> 
> Hey girl. I'm from MI, too. Just wanted to send some love. However, not to worry you, but my OB said to me during my labor with my previous pregnancy that anything after 4cm is considered active labor. I'm really surprised they sent you home. If your waters break at home, with as far as you are along, you could have the baby very quickly. Granted, you can always elect to go home and labor there so long as your waters haven't broke, but that doesn't always make it the best choice. It's up to you, but tbh if i were you i would go back to the hospital. It's always best to be safe, rather than sorry.
> 
> Either way, keep us posted. 36 weeks is fine to have a baby. It's not ideal, but it's not far off from full term. I hope you're holding your wee one soon and feeling better.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 aww thanks Hun I hope I can hang in there and have a chance to say I have a full term baby lol any ways that's cool ur from the Great Lakes to I bairley find people on here from the lakes lol I will keep everyone on here up dated so if anyone had the same problem


----------



## Pink Flowers

I went from being told I was 6cm to pushing in 10 minutes. My first labour I ent from 7 - 10 in 9 minites. I would have thought they would keep you in incase it goes quick x


----------



## BeckyBump2306

I was in hospital when i was 6cm dilated, i stayed at that from 12am till 10am so 10 hours then they decided it was time to pop my waters as i wasnt going to budge on my own anymore, to be honest i cant really believe they left me that long!! x


----------



## Mamabird24

I went from my dr appt last week to this week went from a 1-2 to 5-6 currently 
Im 37 weeks and I am not having contractions or pain just lots of pressure when I walk. Dr sent me home legally he can't do anything to jump start labor because I have to be at 39 weeks california law. Feeling really tired 
This is day two since I found out.


----------



## corgankidd

I've heard of women being at 5 for 2-3 weeks but you're the first 6 I've heard of! At least you know your labor will most likely be quick and relatively easy. How far away from the hospital is your house?


----------

